
Show HN: Historical order book reconstruction API for crypto markets - tardis_thad
https://tardis.dev
======
jotakami
I doubt I’ll ever be trading enough volume to support this expense, but you
just might get me addicted with those monthly free API access days...

~~~
1996
I have worked before on something similar: cryptomarketplot.com

Free API access is not 1 day but 24/7 on :
[http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json](http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json) ;
if you have traffic limits check
[http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json.br](http://cryptomarketplot.com/api.json.br)
added a few month ago but not shown on the mainpage (I did that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18653590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18653590)
)

Only drawback is the limitation to 1 minute resolution. Still good enough if
you are not HFT.

If you are HFT they had packages like "all you can eat" feeds. It was like
$500/month for the BTCUSD pair on any 5 exchanges out of 75 supported, with
different pricing for different latency offers (going all the way to colo!)
using custom client and software integration (for SLA on latency targets)

I'd have to ask if they now provide historical data.

------
tardis_thad
Hi, founder of [https://tardis.dev](https://tardis.dev) here. Happy to answer
any questions you have.

~~~
euroPoor
Do you plan on extending the product offering?

Edit: Do you use FIX API for the exchanges that provide it?

~~~
1996
For those who don't know: the 3 main way to connect are REST, WebSockets and
FIX.

[https://algosforcryptos.com/trading-apis-top-crypto-
exchange...](https://algosforcryptos.com/trading-apis-top-crypto-exchanges/)

But dedicated shops use custom made formats, with custom made software, often
running on custom hardware.

If you want FIX, you may also need a low latency feed and at least a custom
client where you just add your algorithms.

------
lorrit
[https://www.kaiko.com/](https://www.kaiko.com/) seems to the same data but
with far longer historical coverage (Tardis starts from April this year). The
drawback of Kaiko is the higher price tag.

~~~
tardis_thad
Yes, kaiko provides similar service and there are others in this space as
well, but it's normalized data only and only snapshot of 10% of the top of the
order book taken every minute - not streaming order book data (initial
snapshot + incremental updates). It works for some use cases, but not all,
hence my API which I'd hope fills that niche.

------
hombre_fatal
For fun, what's your tech stack and how do you think of it now that you built
this project with it? Since we're on HN after all.

------
gbasin
Great offering and slick design! I hope you guys expand to traditional markets
as the providers there are a bit messier.

------
netsectoday
I'm pretty sure the crypto exchanges own this data and will be hostile when
they see it being repackaged and resold like this.

------
tdjsnelling
Is this a Stripe product? The site is almost identical.

